# Too much rain?



## mushroomike (Apr 9, 2013)

I better get my scuba gear ready, some of my spots are under water. Probably wont find much in them spots this year. Thankfully I have plenty of other spots to check.


----------



## harleydve21 (Apr 19, 2013)

My best days ever have been in rainstorms morels love the rain


----------



## reinstone (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah....my best days too. Only problem is that this year the nights have been too cold. Where the warm weather?


----------



## mushroomike (Apr 9, 2013)

If we get some warm muggy days I think they'll be everywhere. Next weekend should be awesome.


----------



## harleydve21 (Apr 19, 2013)

South slopes &amp; swamps is where I'm finding them found an awesome batch Tuesday eve I'm in so illinois


----------



## mushroomike (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm in central Illinois. Macoupin County.


----------



## reinstone (Apr 18, 2013)

Sangamon county here.


----------



## bud (Apr 18, 2013)

Better too much rain than not enough, like last year. Like reinstone says, we need warmth! The next week looks a bit cool here in Macon County but the following week we may be in business. With a slow, gradual warm-up it could be a bumper year.


----------



## harleydve21 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm in st clair co I've got a swamp that's rockin right now


----------



## reinstone (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, one way too look at it is that the long range forecast changes drastically everyday. So who knows? Maybe this time next week I'm riding home from a day with a few sacks full. I trust the weather forecast about 5 days out..........remember the eighteen inches of snow we got a few weeks ago? They couldn't predict that a few days out. As far as weather goes, I don't think the old forecast models they use are valid anymore. I've just got the fever.....that's all.


----------

